# Top Gear says E90 ugliest car



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

wingspan said:


> Jeremy Clarkson is an idiot and an attention whore, this is another example of why.
> 
> The E90 rocks.
> 
> And wingboot, you are correct, "poncey" is the correct Brit-speak for upper class, wussified girly-men.


:stupid:

1) Clarkson called the E46's looks "dumpy"

2) He's biased

3) He repeatedly mentions that England defeated the Germans in two wars

:rofl: 

Otherwise, it's a good show


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

wingspan said:


> Jeremy Clarkson is an idiot and an attention whore, this is another example of why.
> 
> The E90 rocks.
> 
> And wingboot, you are correct, "poncey" is the correct Brit-speak for upper class, wussified girly-men.




Funny, but the definition excludes all footballers, the great majority of whom are complete ponces. And they are all as relentlessly lower-class as they come :rofl:


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

stylinexpat said:


> I love their show. They just get spoiled by all the nice cars that they get to drive around with. When we drive a E90 330i we look down on a Honda Civic.. The E90 is not all that bad of a car compared to most cars on the road:thumbup:


This is probably the best reason why Top Gear crapped on the M6 and BMW models. When you're driving around in Pagani's, Ferrarri's, and Lambo's, a BMW probably feels like sh!t. The more amusing than Jeremy crapping on the e90 is how personally insulted people on this forum seem to be. I like how the e90 looks like, so what if Jeremy doesn't? Like, how cares?

My friends think my 6er looks like a piece of crap. I could see how they think that, but I like the looks, and I'm happy with it.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

SteveinBelAir said:


> Clarkson doesn't seem to like too many German or American cars. With the latter he is justified because they really are rubbish although he does own a Ford GT.


I heard he got so feed up with it he got rid of it. Oddly, his complaints all centered around the aftermarket alarm system not working. He's an overpaid whiny celebrity, but that's what makes him so entertaining.

Honestly, I like the E46 better than the E90, but I like the E90 exterior styling-wise better than ANY other 4-door sedan being made today for sale in the U.S. What competition? From Japan, only the IS350 is close, but it is very bland from the side. VW and Audi I don't like, as for the current Saab's and Volvos. And lets not talk about U.S. manufactuers, when the 300C/Dodge Charger are the only styling ventures of note.


----------



## JayK330 (Feb 11, 2006)

cwsqbm said:


> I heard he got so feed up with it he got rid of it. Oddly, his complaints all centered around the aftermarket alarm system not working. He's an overpaid whiny celebrity, but that's what makes him so entertaining.


http://driving.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,12529-1677058,00.html

The alarm came on the car, not sure it was aftermarket as he had to call Ford to deal with his problems. I can't blame him for complaining about these problems however. I'd be just as pissed off if I paid the amount of money, for a Ford especially, to just have problem after problem with something that seems like it would be so simple to correct.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

There was also a very significant problem with the front suspension. I don't know the details but I believe it made the car unsafe to drive until major components were changed. That is enough to sour anyone on a 30K car or a 130K car in my opinion.

I wonder if he still has one or has given it up.


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

Dunno what you guys are looking at. I think the E90 especially rolling on 18s is a work of art from every angle. I find myself going downstairs to the garage in the middle of the night and just standing there looking.

Clarkson is a TV celeb. He's a bit arrogant but he has the best show out there. I would be arrogant too. He can walk the walk - knows how to drive a car to its limit, and moved to the IOM simply out of principle, where there are no speed limits outside of Douglas and other small villages.

I think he has a couple of big AMGs. Good for him.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Does anyone have a link to a Top Gear E90 segment?


----------



## tq2k (Jun 15, 2003)

Here's my order from "okay" to ugliest new 2006 BMW:

Okay - E66 - E90 - E64 - E60 - Ugly


----------



## LoveTAH (Dec 25, 2005)

If that pompous prick thinks the E90 is the 'ugliest' I have to wonder if he's seen letdowns like the Grand Prix/Mazda3 ripoff called the IS or the bloated nothingness and elongated nothingness of the M35/45 and GS300/430, respectively.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

LoveTAH said:


> If that pompous prick thinks the E90 is the 'ugliest' I have to wonder if he's seen letdowns like the Grand Prix/Mazda3 ripoff called the IS or the bloated nothingness and elongated nothingness of the M35/45 and GS300/430, respectively.


Unlikely. The IS250 does not sell in sufficient numbers to be noticeable (although I did see a new one the other day - why did they bother with the rear doors?) and the M35/45 is a North America-only type of car. The GS300 got a good review in the last group test in the Top Gear magazine, which admittedly is not as extreme as ol' Motormouth.


----------



## bertbert2oo6 (Jun 14, 2006)

Plaz said:


> Does anyone have a link to a Top Gear E90 segment?


http://youtube.com/watch?v=08G5-lw9Dzg&search=top gear e90


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

bertbert2oo6 said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=08G5-lw9Dzg&search=top gear e90


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## yafayu (Aug 17, 2005)

(1)Jeremy Clarkson doesn't like most German cars
(2)He said M6 is ugly
(3)He hates M5's iDrive..(many people hate it)
(4)He made more compliments on English cars than German cars...
(3)I love to watch TopGear but i don't like his taste, i'm more like James May and another short guy lol


----------



## DustyWheeler (Apr 17, 2006)

Since they try to make every episode some sort of comedy routine, I suppose you could just conclude that they're making some sort of comic attempt, and just treat it with the appropriate contempt.

I remember their Z4 test. During that, he said it was a huge improvement over the Z3, which he claimed was proof that *if you hung a roundel on a dead cat, it would sell !....* I don't think he has too much respect for the tastes of BMW buyers.

Yep, entertaining program, but a road test is a road test. Looks are subjective. I'll make up my own mind, thanks.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

He called the new M coupe ugly in one of the last couple of episodes after Richard raved about the M convertible. We know he is biased when the e90 is viewed as uglier than:


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

peakpro said:


> The e90 is not ugly....
> 
> but it is bland and bloated looking iIMHO....
> 
> just nothing to get excited about.


I agree with your assesment 100%! Still getting one this October!


----------



## germanblood (Aug 12, 2005)

wingspan said:


> Jeremy Clarkson is an idiot and an attention whore, this is another example of why.
> 
> The E90 rocks.
> 
> And wingboot, you are correct, "poncey" is the correct Brit-speak for upper class, wussified girly-men.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I was over Mr Clarkson years ago, first he was funny but then just annoying...:thumbdwn: My reason for only watching Fifth Gear... much better...:thumbup:


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

MG67 said:


> I was over Mr Clarkson years ago, first he was funny but then just annoying...:thumbdwn: My reason for only watching Fifth Gear... much better...:thumbup:


Jeremy is an oaf. James May is awesome though. :thumbup:


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

wwb4 said:


> If I'm not mistaken they also said the Audi Q7 is a hideous beast.


That's b/c it is. It's ungainly to say the least. The E90's not bad, but it's far from soul stirring.


----------



## WildKarrde (Jun 14, 2006)

Actually I really don't like the E90 look either. I test drove one right after it made it to the dealerships (BMW sent me an invitation). It was a blast to drive... even without the sports suspension. But I don't like the way it looks nearly as well as I do the last generation.


----------



## marc545i (Mar 5, 2006)

Jeremy Clarkson's an idiot. He thinks the Aston Martin and Jaguar are the best cars on the planet.


----------



## RiDE (Jun 1, 2006)

marc545i said:


> Jeremy Clarkson's an idiot. He thinks the Aston Martin and Jaguar are the best cars on the planet.


Maybe because he's English? :dunno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Nov 18, 2005)

Their major criticism, and I agree, is that the E90 looks like 15' of car. That is to say generic. It doesn't have any of the 'I must have that' style of the E46. All of CB's designs are flaccid and boring, style for the sake of style. IMHO.


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

marc545i said:


> Jeremy Clarkson's an idiot. He thinks the Aston Martin and Jaguar are the best cars on the planet.


JC said during the comparison of the new XK, 650i, SL350 that the 650i is ugly. I think he has said that many times about the new generation of BMW's. He is in show business interested in audience and rating numbers for his show. That's all.


----------



## RiDE (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't see how criticizing the current crop of BMWs would give them higher ratings when he could be clearly offending a chunk of their target audience, especially since BMWs seem to be more enthusiast oriented. Unless of course his audience shares in his opinion of Bangle's creations.


----------



## JG (Mar 5, 2005)

650iOzBoy said:


> JC said during the comparison of the new XK, 650i, SL350 that the 650i is ugly. I think he has said that many times about the new generation of BMW's. He is in show business interested in audience and rating numbers for his show. That's all.


He's British - what on earth would he know about design - taste - or dental plans............

Just joking......................


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

RiDE said:


> I don't see how criticizing the current crop of BMWs would give them higher ratings when he could be clearly offending a chunk of their target audience, especially since BMWs seem to be more enthusiast oriented. Unless of course his audience shares in his opinion of Bangle's creations.


How do you make an issue/work/topic widely known? Usually by controversy. JC knows BMW is popular. He can easily create a stir by saying the cars are ugly. Why does he say Aston's and Jagura's are so awesome? Because nobody buys them and because they are English in spirit. It's all a joke.


----------



## RiDE (Jun 1, 2006)

650iOzBoy said:


> How do you make an issue/work/topic widely known? Usually by controversy. JC knows BMW is popular. He can easily create a stir by saying the cars are ugly. Why does he say Aston's and Jagura's are so awesome? Because nobody buys them and because they are English in spirit. It's all a joke.


Well maybe he actually does think they are ugly? I for one don't believe he is saying it just for the sake of ratings and whatnot. Additionally, I don't think there are many people out there who take JC's words as the gospel. The controversy about BMW's current styling was already there with or without Clarkson opening his mouth.

But to be honest, I would take an Aston Martin AMV8 over any 6, even an M6, any day. :angel:


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

RiDE said:


> Well maybe he actually does think they are ugly? I for one don't believe he is saying it just for the sake of ratings and whatnot. Additionally, I don't think there are many people out there who take JC's words as the gospel. The controversy about BMW's current styling was already there with or without Clarkson opening his mouth.
> 
> But to be honest, I would take an Aston Martin AMV8 over any 6, even an M6, any day. :angel:


Controversy about BMW's styling. I don't care what JC really thinks. I still watch the shows for entertainment value because I do find it entertaining even if he bashes BMW's (and it is better than a lot of the other junk on TV). True there is a controversy. But BMW's sales are higher now than any of Jaguar, Aston, Ford ever hope in terms of profitability and growth. People vote with their wallets and cheque books. I certainly did. (The Astons are beautiful cars).


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

By the way, JC's belief in BMW's ugliness will also please the unwashed plebians out there in his audience who can't afford them anyway too.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

RiDE said:


> Well maybe he actually does think they are ugly? I for one don't believe he is saying it just for the sake of ratings and whatnot. Additionally, I don't think there are many people out there who take JC's words as the gospel. The controversy about BMW's current styling was already there with or without Clarkson opening his mouth.
> 
> But to be honest, I would take an Aston Martin AMV8 over any 6, even an M6, any day. :angel:


Me, too...as long as i already had an M6 or some other Bimmer.


----------



## germanblood (Aug 12, 2005)

JG said:


> He's British - what on earth would he know about design - taste - or dental plans............
> 
> Just joking......................


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
I feel the same way!


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

He hates German cars but drives an SLK. Go figure. I guess he only likes British cars as long as they arnen't his.


----------



## germanblood (Aug 12, 2005)

An SLK- that's a woman's car! :rofl: Unless we're talking about the new AMG version.


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

germanblood said:


> An SLK- that's a woman's car! :rofl: Unless we're talking about the new AMG version.


I think JC drives the SL55AMG (amongst other cars).

germanblood, I like your Avatar. Is that the evil Ming emperor? He is not as evil as The Emperor Palpatine.


----------



## RiDE (Jun 1, 2006)

xspeedy said:


> He hates German cars but drives an SLK. Go figure. I guess he only likes British cars as long as they arnen't his.


Seeing as how he loved the new S-class, I don't think he hates German cars, I think he just hates BMWs styling of late. :dunno:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I can't believe you guys are trying to find excuses for why someone would say the new BMWs are ugly. Trust me, it's very simple, it's cause they're ugly.


----------



## avincent52 (May 22, 2006)

Um, I watched the video and don't recall the Top Gear guys using the word "ugly" much less "ugliest."
(I'd agree with the former, but anyone who's seen a Subaru Tribeca can't assert the latter and mean it.)
But I thought the clip was quite smart, and kind of funny, way smarter than car shows on U.S. TV. The Mondeo man thing. The paradox of a bezillion people buying BMWs because they're exclusive. 
And the action shots were better than footage you'll find in BMW promo videos.
best
Allen


----------

